# Forward truck for the bachman blue comet



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi
Does anyone know where I can get this forward
truck?
Yhank you, greyhound


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you try contact Bachmann customer support?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

it is the same exact front truck as all of their Bachmann big haulers 4-6-0 engines and is not truly a blue comet engine just a standard ten wheeler.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Bachmann customer service number is 215-533-1600. You may need to match your wheel colors if you are missing those too. Ken ISKoT011


----------

